# ned a crew fr tomorrow.



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Need 3-4 for tomorrow. Going 30-40 miles to fish bottom. Have good numbers and equipment for all. 26ft cat. Cost will be split but would expect to be 40-60 each. Anyone that can get us on base to go from Sherman Cove will be first choice. Weather will be GREAT!
Send a PM or reply if interested to Bill..


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ain't nothing in season, bill. noaa has shut down everything except ruby red lips.
jack


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

jack2 said:


> ain't nothing in season, bill. noaa has shut down everything except ruby red lips.
> jack


So AJ, Trigger, Grouper all open are now fish you like to catch?


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

old school said:


> So AJ, Trigger, Grouper all open are now fish you like to catch?


Mahi, wahoo, kings…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

AJ and Trigger are out.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Scamp are in close right now.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

nvm


----------

